# African Clawed Frogs on sand substrate



## CoffeeMan (Dec 27, 2009)

I know you're supposed to use a medium to larger sized rock substrate for clawed frogs, so they don't eat small pebbles. But would they do ok on a sand substrate? The tank I want to my my frog to is already cycled with sand for the substrate.


----------



## RCinAL (Nov 14, 2010)

CoffeeMan said:


> I know you're supposed to use a medium to larger sized rock substrate for clawed frogs, so they don't eat small pebbles. But would they do ok on a sand substrate? The tank I want to my my frog to is already cycled with sand for the substrate.


*I am no expert on this subject*, but I say you will be fine. Sand and/or sand-sized particles are EVERYWHERE. No frog on earth is not exposed to it. If the frog happens to ingest some it should just pass right through as it does in the wild. I wouldn't think twice about it.


----------

